# Wireless Configuration: Notification dll has not been registered, program will not...



## cmdean (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm currently using a Dell Inspiron 1400 and running Windows XP. Whenever I start my laptop, I get three error messages, but I'm not sure if the three are connected to one another (i.e. problems arising from another existing problem). I posted all below in the event that they're directly connected to a networking problem, but I realize that not all three fit into this category, so I apologize for that.

1) "Wireless Configuration
Notification dll has not been registered, program will not work correctly."

I tried finding solutions to this first because I assumed that my other problems (below) stemmed from it, but I couldn't find anything. At first, I could not connect to my router at all and had no internet connection. However, when I went to the Dell website to (re)download and (re)install some of the recommended drivers, software, and wireless cards, I was able to connect to the internet again, but all of my other problems still persist and I still get the same error message every time I start my laptop. I'm really not sure what I'm supposed to do here and I am very, very reluctant to restore my laptop because I recently did so about a month ago because of a malware problem.​
2) Microsoft Security Essentials
"Microsoft Security Essentials isn't monitoring your computer because the program's service stopped. You should restart it now."

This appears as a popup error box in the lower right-hand corner.
I have already submitted this problem to Microsoft support, but included it here just in case. I tried uninstalling the program, but I keep getting an error message saying that a dependency component is missing and so the uninstall cannot be carried out.​
3) iTunes
"iTunes has detected a problem with your audio configuration. Audio/Video playback may not operate properly."

And my laptop can't/won't detect my internal speakers and so no sound is emitted (except for a really annoying loud beep whenever an error message comes up). I tried uninstalling QuickTime to see if it was a problem within that program, but I received an error message stating, "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if you are running Windows in safe mode, or if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed." So I tried opening QuickTime and having it detect my speakers, but it won't open at all. It'll appear under the Processes Tab for a minute and then close itself.​
Lastly, I am unable to drag and drop anything on my desktop and my start bar and task bar have completely disappeared. Whenever I try to open "explorer" from Task Manager, the only thing that appears is the My Documents folder. I also tried using ctrl+esc to see if I somehow made the task bar too small to see, but nothing happened, so I'm assuming that's not the case.

I'm really not sure what to do now to fix any of these problems. Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, these appear to be three unrelated problems. I'm guessing something got corrupted or you have malware, it's not normal for MSE to have it's service stopped.


----------



## cmdean (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought it might've been malware too, so I ran Spybot and it detected 7 different threats, all of which I removed. I restarted my laptop, but still receive the same errors. I'm running Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool (recommended by a different person on a different forum) and I'm hoping this will help.

If the problem persists though, regardless of running Spybot and Kaspersky, do you have any suggestions of what I should do next?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd probably consider running *SFC /SCANNOW* from a command prompt.


----------



## cmdean (Sep 6, 2010)

Could you tell me how I would go about doing that and explain what that does exactly?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's Microsoft's SFC Description.

Here's a SFC Tutorial with more.


----------

